# Biggest pet peeve at the gym?



## scout200 (Apr 19, 2011)

What's your biggest pet peeve? What annoys you most when working out at the gym?


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 19, 2011)

I like my gym. No one is ever in the squat racks and I never have to wait to do anything except maybe bench press if it's busy.


----------



## Hell (Apr 19, 2011)

Bicep curls in the power rack with the bar and a 5 on each side...


----------



## B-Cubed (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys curling in the squat rack.


----------



## B-Cubed (Apr 19, 2011)

Hell said:


> Bicep curls in the power rack with the bar and a 5 on each side...



Dammit.  You beat me.


----------



## HeavyBomber (Apr 19, 2011)

people who do not unload their weights.

people who misplace dumbbells -55lb. dumbbells where the 120's go for example.


----------



## jkelley69 (Apr 19, 2011)

people who use the gym for a place to fuck off and tie stuff up forever while they talk


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

God damn this thread pops up a lot. The misplaced dumbells thing pisses me off too. Obviously no one likes the guy who curls in the squat rack. Cleans and Rows are semi-acceptable, but not really. And yeah the lazy assholes who don't put their weights back should be raped.

But my biggest pet peeve is when the stupid weight room attendants who can't even bench 315 get mad at me for taking a couple hits of crack between sets. There's barely any smoke and hardly a scent. Pricks.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Obviously no one likes the guy who curls in the squat rack. Cleans and Rows are semi-acceptable, but not really.



I use the rack when I'm rowing.  Makes changing plates MUCH easier.  But I pay attention to the other people in the gym.  If I see someone who looks like they might want the rack I ask.  If they do, I move to a different apparatus.

My pet peeve is douchebags who leave shit laying all over the place; weights of any kind, gym bags, water bottles, towels, all kinds of shit.  Have some damn respect and clean up after yourself.


----------



## Pitbu11 (Apr 19, 2011)

My biggest pet peeve.. At least smell semi decent in the gym! Yea we are there and we smell like blood, sweat and tears- That's it, don't add the shit, musky, rotten smell into the equation! 

They got all the machines and bench stinkin'!!!!!


----------



## MDR (Apr 19, 2011)

Probably my biggest pet peeve is people who wear too much perfume or after shave.  Drives me crazy.  It's not a fucking nightclub.


----------



## ThreeGigs (Apr 19, 2011)

Sitting on a machine between sets. Can't count how many times I've said "NO PARKING" to someone.

Taking up 2 hectares (or one acre) of bench space in the locker room. Bag, clothes, bottles, mixes, clipboards (yes, really), phone, gloves, towel.. all spread out all over.

Dweebs that won't take their underwear off until they're in the shower, and then forget and leave them hanging in there. With skidmarks.

Any guy that brings his phone onto the gym floor, and leaves it sitting ON the floor, usually in an area where people walk or toss weights, and then gets offended when his phone gets smooshed, stepped on, spilled on or sweat on.

Gym music, in general. Especially when it's the same 15 songs over and over, day in and out.

And.... my gym has an ironing board, quite useful since it's in an office building and a lot of us suits use it. One day I went to iron my shirt and a guy was using the iron to IRON HIS T-SHIRT. Slowly and carefully he pressed out every crease and wrinkle, aligning the seams just so, and even put friggin' CREASES IN THE SLEEVES. And then... he puts the t-shirt on and GOES OUT INTO THE GYM TO WORK OUT!


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

that's a lie/\


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

Guys that walk around the change room naked, shave naked, and feel the need to converse naked. PUT SOME FUCKEN CLOTHES ON ASSHOLE!!!! No one wants to see your hairy fat beer belly and chicken legs.


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 19, 2011)

The old guy drying his nuts in front of the fan in the locker room.


----------



## Gfy55 (Apr 19, 2011)

I hate when people take weights without asking. They go straight to my bench rack , take my 10s that are hard as hell to find in my gym and not ask. Oh and
if you sweat like hell please clean your machine!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

Ya I HATE when people steal my 10 pounders! What I'm I supposed to use to keep my routine sheet from blowing away


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 19, 2011)

It really has no effect on my workout but I hate seeing the same dudes in the gym doing the same body-parts three and four times a week.  Chest, Arms, Shoulders.  Chest, Arms, Shoulders.   No Back.  No Legs.  A stiff wind will blow these dudes over.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 19, 2011)

Another one is when 175 pound dudes walk with their arms all puffed out to the side.  They fail to realize that the reason that bodybuilders walk that way is because of the massive triceps resting on their massive lats.  The only excuse to walk around this way is having the inability to let arms hang naturally due to the sheer magnitude of Lats and Triceps.  It dosent make you look big it makes you look stupid. For all you assholes out there that are reading this, Stop making yourself look bad.  Just give up the toughguy act.


----------



## TampaSRT (Apr 19, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Another one is when 175 pound dudes walk with their arms all puffed out to the side.  They fail to realize that the reason that bodybuilders walk that way is because of the massive triceps resting on their massive lats.  The only excuse to walk around this way is having the inability to let arms hang naturally due to the sheer magnitude of Lats and Triceps.  It dosent make you look big it makes you look stupid. For all you assholes out there that are reading this, Stop making yourself look bad.  Just give up the toughguy act.


When I walk outside my lats eclipse the sun!


----------



## dougie d (Apr 19, 2011)

the fuck nuts who dont wipe there sweat off the benches.


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 19, 2011)

You guys are funny. But seriously. WTF is the deal with old guys not only drying their bags, but drying themselves. A guy at my gym does 30min on treadmil and drys off before he does another 30min on elliptical. WTF. Am I missing something? Does this help in any way?


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 19, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Another one is when 175 pound dudes walk with their arms all puffed out to the side.  They fail to realize that the reason that bodybuilders walk that way is because of the massive triceps resting on their massive lats.  The only excuse to walk around this way is having the inability to let arms hang naturally due to the sheer magnitude of Lats and Triceps.  It dosent make you look big it makes you look stupid. For all you assholes out there that are reading this, Stop making yourself look bad.  Just give up the toughguy act.



My arms fall naturally "puffed out to the side". What should I do so judgmental douchbags like you dont think im showing off? I need to make sure that I am acceptable in your eyes. If you and your jackass friends dont accept me I just dont know what I will do. Yours truly, sarcasm.


----------



## triweeklyllama (Apr 19, 2011)

i hate it when some skinny guy come in and uses the cables for an hour. He isn't even pushing it and you can't get on for a quick minute blast.


----------



## Pitbull44 (Apr 19, 2011)

Hate it when people stand in front of the mirror doing nothing, but looking at them selves. Move out of my mirror space homie!


----------



## D-Lats (Apr 19, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> My arms fall naturally "puffed out to the side". What should I do so judgmental douchbags like you dont think im showing off? I need to make sure that I am acceptable in your eyes. If you and your jackass friends dont accept me I just dont know what I will do. Yours truly, sarcasm.


I hate when skinny ass not big pussies get offende when someone calls there bluff! Unless you have some sort of armpit infection pit your spaghetti arms down! And walking with your shoulders slumped forward doesn't make your traps look big it looks stupid!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

the guy that does every lift i do about 30 seconds after i move to my next lift and adds more weight and then hurts himself. if ya really want the advice just ask. maybe ill be nice and workout with you.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

Rubes11 said:


> the guy that does every lift i do about 30 seconds after i move to my next lift and adds more weight and then hurts himself. if ya really want the advice just ask. maybe ill be nice and workout with you.


 
nobody wants your advice little guy


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 19, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> nobody wants your advice little guy



this little guy could snap your arm in two and make you useless for the rest of your life. watch it bitch.


----------



## Work IN Progress (Apr 19, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> My arms fall naturally "puffed out to the side". What should I do so judgmental douchbags like you dont think im showing off? I need to make sure that I am acceptable in your eyes. If you and your jackass friends dont accept me I just dont know what I will do. Yours truly, sarcasm.



You're only embarrassing yourself. Just giving you the heads up that when people seem to be admiring your physique, they are really laughing and wondering why you are trying to look bigger than you are.  It's not impressive.


----------



## Nightowl (Apr 19, 2011)

where there are a couple of people who do nodda on the machine, but then go back to their sets...after conversations, and just sitting.  Then you have those that take the weights into the sauna and the steam room.  Oh, and then you've the ones that are in upper and lower and you know their not in tune..no form, and no idea.

I believe that we all begin somewhere...but were we this bad? I must admit...wiping off the equipment is a must now, as pure sweat running out of pores is indeed a necessary means for it.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 19, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> My arms fall naturally "puffed out to the side". What should I do so judgmental douchbags like you dont think im showing off? I need to make sure that I am acceptable in your eyes. If you and your jackass friends dont accept me I just dont know what I will do. Yours truly, sarcasm.


 
Keep doin you homie. Haters gon hate. I got your massive ass back bro.


----------



## smythst (Apr 20, 2011)

Lazy c*nts who don't put wieghts back. Although, being in the Army and having rank, I recently found myself making some poor pair of Pvts do squats till they couldn't stand anymore, with the weights thay had left on the rack. Sometimes I really love my job.


----------



## tubbednova (Apr 20, 2011)

Work IN Progress said:


> Another one is when 175 pound dudes walk with their arms all puffed out to the side. They fail to realize that the reason that bodybuilders walk that way is because of the massive triceps resting on their massive lats. The only excuse to walk around this way is having the inability to let arms hang naturally due to the sheer magnitude of Lats and Triceps. It dosent make you look big it makes you look stupid. For all you assholes out there that are reading this, Stop making yourself look bad. Just give up the toughguy act.


 Easy on the 175lb.ers im 180lb and my arms stick out like that but i don't try i actually find it to be a pain.Least i did something right i guess.


----------



## Captain Krunch (Apr 20, 2011)

I hate people that try to stop in the middle of a set to talk. The headphones are in for a reason. Fucktards!!!

I hate guys that put to much weight on the bench then realize when its to late. HELP PLEASE!! 

I hate guys that ask me if i'm doing roids, then when I say no they ask if I can get them some. No means No. 

I hate people that smell like onions. There is a shower in the locker room with soap.

I hate people that talk on the phone in the gym .

I hate most of all the trainers that think they own all the equipment, and then try to be your best freind...


----------



## Harp2011 (Apr 20, 2011)

people who "hang out" on equipment and talk on their cell phones. COme back when you are ready to devote ur time to the gym  grrrrrrrrrrr
Oh and dudes who hog 35s and 40s dumbells. when they clearly need one lighter. 
The only shameful thing is obvious poor form... get a lighter one and leave those alone !!


----------



## laddergoat (Apr 20, 2011)

But my biggest pet peeve is when the stupid weight room attendants who can't even bench 315 get mad at me for taking a couple hits of crack between sets. There's barely any smoke and hardly a scent. Pricks.[/QUOTE]

I am one lucky fool, my dealer is the weight room attendant! He promotes hitting the pipe whenever you can!


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

scout200 said:


> What's your biggest pet peeve? What annoys you most when working out at the gym?


 

Full-of-themselves Meatheads who occupy mirrors and machines longer than any human should, not to mention making weird noises, wearing loud abrasive clothing while smelling like wildebeasts.


----------



## scout200 (Apr 20, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> I hate people that try to stop in the middle of a set to talk. The headphones are in for a reason. Fucktards!!!
> 
> I hate guys that put to much weight on the bench then realize when its to late. HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> ...



Ha ha, truly awesome response!   Agreed!!


----------



## REDDOG309 (Apr 20, 2011)

I wear headphones in the gym for a reason. I'm not ignorant, I just want to do my thing.
So why do people insist on trying to talk to me.


----------



## GMO (Apr 20, 2011)

Anyone who is in my way...


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 20, 2011)

Today reminded me I really hate when a certain piece of eqipment is not right up by a mirror but close enough to still watch your form in the mirror and then some douchebag gets right in between you and the mirror to do some lateral raises.

Maybe it's the Clomid though.


----------



## CaptainNapalm (Apr 20, 2011)

This>>

Packed gym.  You roll in for a good leg workout pressed for time and you have a set of skinny a-holes chatting by a loaded squat rack with olympic bar loaded with 10's on each side taking their 3 min rests between bicep curls while all other racks are taken... and you have to sit there and watch this while you wait


----------



## Shooters (Apr 20, 2011)

REDDOG309 said:


> I wear headphones in the gym for a reason. I'm not ignorant, I just want to do my thing.
> So why do people insist on trying to talk to me.


 
A real man can tune out bothersome pest , minus the headphones.


----------



## RedWindsor (Apr 20, 2011)

curlers on the squat rack... almost everytime in my gym...

younger kids that roam in HERDS taking  up space and benches and machines for god knows how long...

guys who do their curls right in front of the curling bar rack so you can't get to the weights

guys hanging out on machines just talking

when girls walk in everyone suddenly has thier chest puffed out (more humerous then annoying, ill check a girl out but by no means am i trying to impress her with my "physique" if it can even be called that haha) best part is in my gym alot of the girls are still in high school ha

when people do excerises and toss thier body back and forth and back and forth and have absolutely no form... I take great pride in my arm strength and my good form while curling and doing tricep excerises and i hate watching guys curling 100lb bars and it looks l like thier on rough seas swaying around.

Hate when guys load up the squat bar with 3 plates to not even do a 1/4 of a full squat( i used to be that guy but im reformed)

Can't say grunters are too annoying i got my headphones on, but somtimes ill see guys start doing it in the presensce of a female body lol

skinny kids with the puffy arm routine, my old gym had a kid do this, he had to be 140lbs soaking wet, my arms bigger then his thighs and he would litterally walk around like he was trudging a mack truck behind him...

maybe im just cranky but all this really gets to me... i hope im not a hypocrit on any of these though i try my best to behave, the only grunt you'll catch me letting out on a lift is when im holding in a fart lol


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 20, 2011)

Besides curls in the squat rack?....

Posturing of any kind. i.e. walking around 120lbs soaking wet with "special" gear on like you're a powerlifter and you have bad form, or the puffy chest puffy arm guys, or the guys who you can just tell are trying to impress or think they are hot.  

Yes, people grabbing DB's and stepping back 3 inches from the rack to do curls or raises like noone else in the gym will need to get weights off of the rack!  

Girls who wear dumb "look at me" type clothing. I mean come on, go to the strip club or something. 

people who do totally unorthodoxed movements, hanging and swinging from shit or something like that because they think they are cool.  (ok, posturing)

Morons who don't rack their weights.  and those that do shit like put three 5 lb plates on the rack where the 45's should be, or put the 45's at the top of the smith machine rack peg. Hey guess what, some small fry or female my need that.  

People asking me how much I bench or if you ever played ball or do you play ball.

People coming in the gym smelling like they just left 2 other gyms.  

Sweatmongers with no towel.  I mean geez.  Nasty freaks.  

orgasmic grunters.  Dude, you're moving 30 lbs...chill with that.

General Douchebagdom


----------



## sassy69 (Apr 20, 2011)

CaptainNapalm said:


> This>>
> 
> Packed gym.  You roll in for a good leg workout pressed for time and you have a set of skinny a-holes chatting by a loaded squat rack with olympic bar loaded with 10's on each side taking their 3 min rests between bicep curls while all other racks are taken... and you have to sit there and watch this while you wait



This pisses me off, but it makes me laugh too. Makes you feel like wearing a shirt that says "ITS NOT CALLED A SQAUT RACK BECAUSE YOU CURL IN IT" I'm always tempted to go get a fixed weight bar that totals more than they're curling, stand next to them and pound out multiple sets in half the time. And then ask when they're going to be done so I can squat.


Most of the stuff that annoys me I try to look at as entertainment for me and I feel bad when I see people doing shit that is just going to hurt them - but I usually freak people out if I actually go up and say something. So I just don't, but I keep a couple of my chiropractor's cards handy 

The things that do annoy me are;
1) people occupying space but not doing anything -- this includes reading a newspaper on a machine, standing w/ your foot on a bench chatting w/ friends, or parking in the very limited space of the warm up area to sit and yammer w/ your buddies while you do weak ass crunches (it is usually chubby women, who will next go to the reverse hyper and do side bends w/ a weight). Esp the warmup area drives me nuts because these days none of my workouts can start w/o a 20 min warmup/ stretch session.  Age sucks.

2) People leaving weights out. I typically put back an avg of about 300 lb of weight in DBs & plates on any given day in the gym. Shitty gym etiquette drives my completely nuts and especially when weights sitting out in the middle of the floor (and yes, I've seen trainers do it too) are just begging for someome to trip over them. I've been so tempted to fake a wipeout after a trainer leaves a fixed wieght bar or something in the middle of the walkway in our fairly cramped weight room.


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 20, 2011)

^To Merkaba. All natural? For real? Damn you look good. What supplements do you you use. I know that everyone responds to different supps in different ways, but for fucks sake you seem to be on point. What do you use?


----------



## cthulhu33 (Apr 20, 2011)

People leaving weights out. I typically put back an avg of about 300 lb of weight in DBs & plates on any given day in the gym. Shitty gym etiquette drives my completely nuts and especially when weights sitting out in the middle of the floor (and yes, I've seen trainers do it too) are just begging for someome to trip over them. I've been so tempted to fake a wipeout after a trainer leaves a fixed wieght bar or something in the middle of the walkway in our fairly cramped weight room.[/QUOTE]

 I hate this to. If you did trip it would at least be a free year at the gym(I do not condone causing or faking injuries to get free gym time).


----------



## nova1970sb (Apr 21, 2011)

im pretty much on the same boat as everyone else here. however the last couple weeks ive seen something that i think can trump them all. 3 times in the last 2 weeks i have seen this pack of 3 woman-beasts who literally look like giant men because of all the roids they are doing who work out in booty shorts, a tank top 2 sizes to small, and heels! straight up stripper heels.


----------



## ALBOB (Apr 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Guys that walk around the change room naked, shave naked, and feel the need to converse naked. PUT SOME FUCKEN CLOTHES ON ASSHOLE!!!! No one wants to see your hairy fat beer belly and chicken legs.



You're afraid they'll awaken your latent homosexual tendencies, aren't you?


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 21, 2011)

D-Latsky said:


> Guys that walk around the change room naked, shave naked, and feel the need to converse naked. PUT SOME FUCKEN CLOTHES ON ASSHOLE!!!! No one wants to see your hairy fat beer belly and chicken legs.


 
Lol, i have tons of these guys in the gym i go to...fuckin annoying as hell man. Your right, its always the guys with nasty hairy ass backs and gut, standing on the scale naked.



Work IN Progress said:


> Another one is when 175 pound dudes walk with their arms all puffed out to the side. They fail to realize that the reason that bodybuilders walk that way is because of the massive triceps resting on their massive lats. The only excuse to walk around this way is having the inability to let arms hang naturally due to the sheer magnitude of Lats and Triceps. It dosent make you look big it makes you look stupid. For all you assholes out there that are reading this, Stop making yourself look bad. Just give up the toughguy act.


 
Yea, this shits very annoying.

My biggest pet peeve, is guys who put 45's on a curl bar who clearly cant curl it, and throw their backs into it with everything they got to get a rep, then when they are done, they drop the weight with this stupid ass face and puff their arms out like WIP was talkin about and walk in circles around the weight startin at it, flexin in the mirror, every 180 degree pass.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 21, 2011)

Dustdatarse said:


> My biggest pet peeve, is guys who put 45's on a curl bar who clearly cant curl it, and throw their backs into it with everything they got to get a rep, then when they are done, they drop the weight with this stupid ass face and puff their arms out like WIP was talkin about and walk in circles around the weight startin at it, flexin in the mirror, every 180 degree pass.


 
I throw 45's on the regular barbell for heavy curls. I'll try to stop pushing it.


----------



## Merkaba (Apr 21, 2011)

cthulhu33 said:


> ^To Merkaba. All natural? For real? Damn you look good. What supplements do you you use. I know that everyone responds to different supps in different ways, but for fucks sake you seem to be on point. What do you use?




Whey


----------



## triplstep (Apr 22, 2011)

Two things chap me pretty good. On back days and leg days, while doing deads or squats, and no bs, it happen at least every other time.

Back day, some bro will tell me how doing deadlifts put him and his disks in disrepair, and I better watch out. 

Leg day, pushing with everything I got, I am reminded that going so deep is going to wreck my knees, because it happened to them, so they don't squat anymore.


----------



## Darkcity (Apr 22, 2011)

triplstep said:


> Two things chap me pretty good. On back days and leg days, while doing deads or squats, and no bs, it happen at least every other time.
> 
> Back day, some bro will tell me how doing deadlifts put him and his disks in disrepair, and I better watch out.
> 
> Leg day, pushing with everything I got, I am reminded that going so deep is going to wreck my knees, because it happened to them, so they don't squat anymore.



I have had a few guys tell me not to bury my squats so deep then i watch them when they do there legs and have way to much weight on the bar and then they just move like an inch on there squats but i guess they wanna look cool with the poundage............


----------



## stylus187 (Apr 22, 2011)

MDR said:


> Probably my biggest pet peeve is people who wear too much perfume or after shave. Drives me crazy. It's not a fucking nightclub.


 Agreed, it give me a fucking headache!!!


----------



## stylus187 (Apr 22, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> I hate people that try to stop in the middle of a set to talk. The headphones are in for a reason. Fucktards!!!
> 
> I hate guys that put to much weight on the bench then realize when its to late. HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> ...


 yes sir. I had a fucking trainer, interrupt me and my gf training at Metro 24/7 in orlando. This dude was like"UMM you cant be training her, its our job". I politely say, " dude leave me the fuck alone" He walks away, then about 10 mins later he has the balls to say it again. " I reply first of all look at your physique, and look at mine. I too am a personal trainer. " I lose my shit" I reply look here asshole, if you think for one minute that Im gonna allow you to train my girl, you are fucking off your rocker"! Now Im pissed, Im nose to nose with this guy, and I politely say "Walk your ass away from me right now" My girl can see the look in my eye, and shes like baby please, please walk away! The next thing I know Two other employees come over, and they are like sir you have to leave! I start laughing, I say look fuck it! Cancle both our memberships!! We end up leaving. The point of the story is... How dare you tell me that I cant train my GF. Ive never come across this before at any other gym in my life. Needless to say They are no longer in business!! Ps.. Im usually a real chilled out type of dude!! 

I used to work there, that is the funny part. The staff was new, and I did not know any of them!!


----------



## pcity1980 (Apr 22, 2011)

I hate the justin beaver dudes that just now started showing up at my gym. They have no fucking clue what their doing.. all of them weigh maybe 140 max. Their men who talk little girls. They curl 5 pd dumb bells and I hate them. My gym normally profiles people like this. Fuck I hate those dudes or any grown ass guy who acts like a bitch.


----------



## TooOld (Apr 22, 2011)

Crowds. What the hell is it anymore with this fitness craze? Gyms are packed now with people doing shit that makes no sense with weights that are too lite to even use in warm up sets.
Give it up now people. Your not going to stick with it anyway so just go home and order a pizza and pick up the remote dammit so us who are dedicated to it don't have to step all over the shit you leave all over the place.


----------



## jimm (Apr 22, 2011)

people who do not appreciate my protein farts... i mean cmon! u know how much stuff i had to eat and how many shakes i go thru to get them to smell like that?!...


----------



## S2kracer (Apr 22, 2011)

Not putting weights away....or in correct spot....lazy....

Jumping back and forth from 2 or 3 different pieces of equipment

Yelling during a weak ass set......STFU

People who are judgemental when I dry my nuts in the hand dryer.


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

*Biggest pet peeve at the gym?*


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2011)

Oh yeah I forgot about circuit trainers. Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit..especially if one of your retarded ass movements takes place in the squat rack.


----------



## ihateschoolmt (Apr 22, 2011)

Realist said:


> *Biggest pet peeve at the gym?*


Asians?


----------



## Realist (Apr 22, 2011)

ihateschoolmt said:


> Asians?


 
Anyone who faults themselves in front of a public mirror.


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I throw 45's on the regular barbell for heavy curls. I'll try to stop pushing it.


 
If you can curl the 45's w/o lookin like a rockin chair good for you.


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 22, 2011)

I didn't say anything about form. Don't put words in my mouth


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 22, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> I didn't say anything about form. Don't put words in my mouth


 
No you never said anything about form, i did in my original post though. hence doing 45s on a bar ISNT my pet peeve, its guys who do it and throw their whole back into it, and obviously cant life that weight. I wasnt being a dick anyway, i was saying good for you if you can do it w/o throwing your whole back into it. Not once did i put words in your mouth. Just lookin for an argument?


----------



## Diesel618 (Apr 23, 2011)

my bad man I was just trying ot make a joke. My sarcasm never seems to come thru right over the internet lol. sorry bro. I don't throw my back into curls tho I know what you mean. I always hate to see people lose form for the sake of weight.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 23, 2011)

Seeing this lately-women coming into the gym wearing lip-gloss,eyeliners and all holy siht stuff !!! Hello !!! This isnt a Miss world contest !!!!


----------



## Dustdatarse (Apr 23, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> my bad man I was just trying ot make a joke. My sarcasm never seems to come thru right over the internet lol. sorry bro. I don't throw my back into curls tho I know what you mean. I always hate to see people lose form for the sake of weight.


 
Its all good man, if it seemed like i was comin off as a smart ass, my mistake, should of made more clarification.


----------



## Testoman98 (Apr 23, 2011)

jasjotbains said:


> Seeing this lately-women coming into the gym wearing lip-gloss,eyeliners and all holy siht stuff !!! Hello !!! This isnt a Miss world contest !!!!


 
Been seeing this for a while also. What makes it worse is most of them aren't as hot as they think they are, and they have the nerve to use weights. It's clear they just wanna be where the guys are to get the attention, but all they succeed in doing is getting in the way and taking up space. I wouldn't mind it if they stuck to the cardio portion of the gym.


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 23, 2011)

this may just be a UK thing but guys wearing skullies in a baking gym, little guys wearing the most ridiculous "designer" vest with their pants around their ankles and boxers out for the world to see.

people who ask me if I live in the gym-of course i fucking don't you mornoic idiot its just called comitment.
people who say going light today are we, after doing a bit of weight its such an inane question one should never be going light.

and this may make me sound like a dick but I hate little guys in vests i mean like sub 250lbs and >14% bodyfat it just annoys me shitless, maybe if its hot i may let you off but come on now. and for those who will flame i wear a t-shirt before you think i'm a hypocrite.

But the biggest peave is those who judge me when i have to collapse in the middle of the squat rack or in the parking lot after lunges.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 23, 2011)

the jackass that threw down the 55lbs dbs like they were 100lbs. come on dude i use the 55's for a warm up and im hardly bigger then you.


----------



## buddhaluv (Apr 23, 2011)

theres always one fucking weirdo staring right at you while your doing your excercises & you see them CLEARLY in your peripheral vision & all you could do is pretend like you dont. & when you do look back @ them you catch them looking away as fast as possible making it WAY more awkward. happens EVERYtime when i go to the gym..

fucking weirdos


----------



## ahiggs (Apr 24, 2011)

went to rack a barbell on a bench that someone had left sitting on the floor, it only had 135 lbs on it but i didn't see the 45 lb weight they also left sitting on the floor. i tripped over it and smashed my shin into the cross member of the bench...yeah i was pissed!!


----------



## trapzilla (Apr 24, 2011)

I know the feeling ahiggs, pricks who leave their weights just under tha rack or next to a bench and there ya go and trip on em.

I have to say a peeve that i have only recently noticed is that people who use light weights on the bar or leg press don't strip the weigths off, i mean like come on! if i am putting on close to 2000lbs on the leg press and i then strip it off is it really so much to ask for you to take your 2 45's off?


----------



## hoyle21 (Apr 24, 2011)

Girls that show up looking like strippers.  If you are going to come to the gym looking like, you should at least give me a BJ after my workout.  Except on leg day, Ill probably cramp up.

People who don't put weight away.

People who grunt excessively loud.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 25, 2011)

jimm said:


> people who do not appreciate my protein farts... i mean cmon! u know how much stuff i had to eat and how many shakes i go thru to get them to smell like that?!...


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 25, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> Been seeing this for a while also. What makes it worse is most of them aren't as hot as they think they are, and they have the nerve to use weights. It's clear they just wanna be where the guys are to get the attention, but all they succeed in doing is getting in the way and taking up space. I wouldn't mind it if they stuck to the cardio portion of the gym.



Agreed they arent anyway near "hot"...big bodiedfemales that make me feel like a lill kid  and they huff and puff doing exercises using dumbbells i could lift with a finger


----------



## DiGiTaL (Apr 25, 2011)

When I see this shit laying everywhere.


----------



## jimm (Apr 25, 2011)

buddhaluv said:


> theres always one fucking weirdo staring right at you while your doing your excercises & you see them CLEARLY in your peripheral vision & all you could do is pretend like you dont. & when you do look back @ them you catch them looking away as fast as possible making it WAY more awkward. happens EVERYtime when i go to the gym..
> 
> fucking weirdos


 

all the fucking time..freaks!


----------



## v03z06 (Apr 25, 2011)

Captain Krunch said:


> I hate people that try to stop in the middle of a set to talk. The headphones are in for a reason. Fucktards!!!
> 
> I hate guys that put to much weight on the bench then realize when its to late. HELP PLEASE!!
> 
> ...



Quoted for truth.


----------



## scout200 (Apr 25, 2011)

ThreeGigs said:


> Sitting on a machine between sets. Can't count how many times I've said "NO PARKING" to someone.
> 
> Taking up 2 hectares (or one acre) of bench space in the locker room. Bag, clothes, bottles, mixes, clipboards (yes, really), phone, gloves, towel.. all spread out all over.
> 
> ...



 Hilarious!! Awesome post!!


----------



## Testoman98 (Apr 25, 2011)

I finally saw a guy using the squat rack to do curls yesterday lol. Since I have equipment at home I only go to my gym early mornings on weekends. It was hard holding back my laughter, specially when after every set he strutted (literally) back & forth to the water fountain which was right next to me. Sad thing is this guy was pretty decent size, no real shape, but just a big guy. He had 25's on each side which he had to grunt & swing to curl up. Guess he doesnt realize since he's there to try & impress, it would actually look better putting 45's on each side of a curl bar lol. I see now why this annoys so many. Oh & also the music. I was just getting started, getting my music going when I hear justin fuckin beiber come on. I almost walked the fuck out!


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 25, 2011)

when someone tries to change it from the Red Wings game. thats a big no no here in Michigan i'll hit you upside the head with a 45 and tell you gtfo.


----------



## jasjotbains (Apr 26, 2011)

Testoman98 said:


> I was just getting started, getting my music going when I hear justin fuckin beiber come on. I almost walked the fuck out!



hahahahahaha so much for motivation


----------



## Hitman0809 (Apr 26, 2011)

Sry if this was said already but. . .

That guy that sits at a bench with 5 sets of dumbbells around him because hes super setting probably 3 different muscle groups at once. . . .

Also if you have to yell after EVERY set you finish, your a tool.


----------



## jack1970 (Apr 26, 2011)

Guys who chat all the time and want a conversation. The odd comment is fine, in depth discussion of work/weather/life/training is not.


----------



## suppRatings (Apr 27, 2011)

hands down the most common has to be squatting in the curl rack.


----------



## Rubes11 (Apr 27, 2011)

Diesel618 said:


> Oh yeah I forgot about circuit trainers. Get the fuck out of here with that bullshit..especially if one of your retarded ass movements takes place in the squat rack.



i ran into this today...pissed me straight the fuck off.


----------



## Supervette101 (Apr 28, 2011)

hands down the most common has to be squatting in the curl rack.


OMG, I pissed my pants with this one!


----------



## Mooksman (Apr 28, 2011)

The Worst is the discgusting naked people. Please put some clothes on asap. Also when the gym is crowded.


----------



## OttoRocket11 (May 3, 2011)

Crop Dusting! 

If you don't know what that is, its when you fart and walk away. When you walk past some one and they catch the drift of you fart. Ruins my set every time!


----------



## AB77 (May 3, 2011)

When people grab dumb bells and use them directly in front of the rack... Blocking all of the other dumb bells.


----------



## zok37 (May 3, 2011)

*It makes me sick to see some people at the gym who wear the same workout clothes every day.*


----------



## jo101 (May 4, 2011)

personal trainers who take groups and have a 25 year old skinny guy doing the same as a middle aged overweight soccer mom


----------



## jasjotbains (May 4, 2011)

zok37 said:


> *It makes me sick to see some people at the gym who wear the same workout clothes every day.*



Same ere bro..there is this guy in my gym,wearing the SAME dirty yellow coloured vest from the past 3 MONTHS !!! Dude looks well off,i wish he spent some money on buying something new to wear in the gym


----------

